# Tried out Six Thirteen Originals



## Beckmansbeach

Like the topic said, tried out the newcomers to the transfer game. Well, sort of newcomers. Supposedly its the original owner of F&M, the non-compete from the sale has ended, so he started back up doing basically the same thing, $.15 transfers.

I use F&M a lot, them and the $.15 program have been in depth discussed on here for years. Decent / good quality transfers for cheap, in my opinion work fantastic if you have an air operated press to give them the 60psi of pressure they need to get good durability out of them. However, as we all know F&M lacks in customer service. 

I talked to the reps at Six Thirteen Originals in depth at the recent NBM show near me and it seemed like they are basically trying to do the same thing, only with a slightly updated product and better customer service.

Samples they gave me at the show weren’t much different than typical F&M in every way, application, wash, etc. they had a few issues with there facility and kept pushing back the opening date.

Well, F&M screwed up a couple of orders on me in recent weeks, one was a 3 color and half the transfers were way off registration, crappy quality control that they even made it out the door, blatantly bad. Took 8 days from me notifying them of the problem and getting new transfers. Looked bad making customer wait a week for the rest of the order.
Next job was something I have been seeing a lot of from them recently, extra adhesive residue all over the transfers. That powder stuff they add to the top. You can’t see it on the transfers, but it transfers to the shirts like little clear specs and dots. It washes out, but nobody wants to explain to a customer “don’t worry about that crap on the shirts, it will wash out”... had to call the customer and explain and offer to either have them wait a few days for me to get new ones in or throw in a few free hoodies if it washed out. It did, so they took the free hoodies. F&M did refund me for the transfers, so I consider the free hoodies a wash.

Anyways, figured I would give Six Thirteen Originals a shot, and I am glad I did. Ordered online, looks like F&M’s old website uploader, LOL.
Transfers came in on time (a day sooner than F&M since they are closer to me). Looked very nice. Different paper, has a blueish tint to it kinda like the carrier on blue sticker vinyl. I like it, makes white transfers easy to inspect, I would be able to easily notice if it had excessive residue or ink specs on it compared to white.

Biggest thing I noticed was the transfers were actually cut straight to the design!!!! Can’t tell you how bad this is with do many other transfer vendors, just cut all nilly dilly so the design is way crooked to the paper. Biggest thing I always talk to new employees about is lining up and measuring to the design, not the paper. I have had more than a few jobs were the shirts came out a little crooked just because the transfers were cut so poorly. F&M have been absolutely horrible with this ever since moving to Virginia.

All in all, same price, better quality does it for me. I will be switching over all of my basic jobs to them, if nothing else just because they are cut straight. My higher end jobs and shirts for customers who sell in retail stores will still be getting Versatranz.
(Hopefully switching some of them over to DTG soon, just dropped deposit)

Honestly hoping to not find out how the customer service is because that mean there is a problem with something, LOL.

They have the same “60psi minimum” so in my opinion you need an air operated press to get any kind of decent quality out of them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T

here is their link for those interested:
613 originals

and a link for free samples to trial:
613 samples

thanks for the review,
let us know how the wash/dry tests go



> My higher end jobs and shirts for customers who sell in retail stores will still be getting Versatranz.


i agree with that, 
i found versatranz to have the best color/durability in my testing of plastisol transfers


----------



## sslover85

Any Updates on how they hold up??


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

I would very much like to hear how everything is holding up for you Beckmans. We are offering a full color single image programs as well and would be happy to send you some full color samples.

As for having a pneumatic press, it is not required but certainly recommended. Most "heavy" setting on industrial presses will work just great.

Eager to hear back!


----------



## Beckmansbeach

613OriginalsRick said:


> I would very much like to hear how everything is holding up for you Beckmans. We are offering a full color single image programs as well and would be happy to send you some full color samples.
> 
> As for having a pneumatic press, it is not required but certainly recommended. Most "heavy" setting on industrial presses will work just great.
> 
> Eager to hear back!




They have been great, wash well as expected. The thing I am most happy with is they are actually cut nice and straight.

I have gotten maybe 10 or so orders from them so far no problems. One 3 color job that came out great, except the “carolina blue” is a little darker than what I consider Carolina.

Web site is still a little rough around the edges, I had to manipulate it a little ordering stock numbers the other day. Site only lists “kits” but when you click on it it puts 5 packs of 1-0 in cart, so I just changed the # of packs in the cart. Was nervous they would get the order right, but they did.

A few of the numbers in one pack were stuck together, but I had plenty.

I am in NJ as well, so if I order before 3 I have them in 2 days which is huge.

100% my new primary transfer supplier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

Beckmansbeach said:


> They have been great, wash well as expected. The thing I am most happy with is they are actually cut nice and straight.
> 
> I have gotten maybe 10 or so orders from them so far no problems. One 3 color job that came out great, except the “carolina blue” is a little darker than what I consider Carolina.
> 
> Web site is still a little rough around the edges, I had to manipulate it a little ordering stock numbers the other day. Site only lists “kits” but when you click on it it puts 5 packs of 1-0 in cart, so I just changed the # of packs in the cart. Was nervous they would get the order right, but they did.
> 
> A few of the numbers in one pack were stuck together, but I had plenty.
> 
> I am in NJ as well, so if I order before 3 I have them in 2 days which is huge.
> 
> 100% my new primary transfer supplier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response, we take pride in our work and I am happy to see you were pleased.

We currently do not have a "Carolina Blue". We do have a color labeled "Columbia Blue" that is PMS 299C, the color can vary between distributors so we always recommend you check with a Pantone book so you know what you are getting. 

The first time placing an order for numbers can be a little clunky I admit, we will always be happy to walk you through the order on the phone or the chat window on our website. We are certainly wanting to make that part a little easier.

We would be happy to send you new numbers to cover the transfers that were stuck together, we will always replace items within the first 30 days.

Very happy to be providing you with all your transfers and for your response to the inquiry. Your review means a lot to us and we would love it if you could review us on Google and social media as well. Thanks again!


----------



## sslover85

I went ahead and ordered about a month ago and have ordered lots more since then. Everything is A+++ I love how they are straight and have no stray ink or adhesive on them.


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

sslover85 said:


> I went ahead and ordered about a month ago and have ordered lots more since then. Everything is A+++ I love how they are straight and have no stray ink or adhesive on them.


Sslover,

Thanks for your review! We love hearing from our customers. It would mean a lot to us if you left a review on Google or social media.

Thanks!


----------



## Annany

Yes, I just received my 3rd order from 613 Originals, I started my business a couple months ago and My customers have been very pleased with the Transfers. They seem to have a very clear graphics & the ink isn't anything like that heavy rubbery feel you so often see. Since my customers keep coming back for more work & I have had a lot of word of mouth referrals because of the quality, I think I will keep 613 Originals as my go to place for my screen print transfers. I have heard a lot of horror stories of other companies messing up orders & prints. This is my only profession, I can't afford to have bad quality prints. Anna N.Y.


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

Annany said:


> Yes, I just received my 3rd order from 613 Originals, I started my business a couple months ago and My customers have been very pleased with the Transfers. They seem to have a very clear graphics & the ink isn't anything like that heavy rubbery feel you so often see. Since my customers keep coming back for more work & I have had a lot of word of mouth referrals because of the quality, I think I will keep 613 Originals as my go to place for my screen print transfers. I have heard a lot of horror stories of other companies messing up orders & prints. This is my only profession, I can't afford to have bad quality prints. Anna N.Y.


This is great to hear. Thank you for using us and for trusting us with your business!


----------



## Annany

sslover85 said:


> Any Updates on how they hold up??


Hello! I have used 613 Originals on 3 different occasions so far, and I am in the process of sending them my 4th order.
I am new to the tee shirt scene & I have spoken with their customer service twice. They seem very knowledgeable and are very helpful & courteous. 
The 1st order that I sent over to them was on a Wednesday, I needed it by Friday. I was very nervous because this was my first order Ever,,,lol. They walked me through my order process & I received my order on time and the workmanship was excellent. I have used them 3 times so far & I have now established a good working relationship with Rick & Gail in customer service.


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

We appreciate your business and will pass the news on to Gail!


----------



## Arkelis

Im trying to get Reyes the Entrepreneur to do a online review of your product on YouTube.I loved my samples and will be ordering very soon.


----------



## huey642

hey there ....just found about 613 now (feb 2019). soooo excited back in NJ!
how did you make out with DTG?
i've been on the fence for a while.


----------



## olinecoach1

Just sent my 3rd order to 613Originals. To say I'm "pleased" with them is an understatement. Great customer service - answer questions on phone, email and online chat. Always willing to help a newbie like myself.

Have only ordered the Varsity one color so far (current order is a full color...anxious...!!) My current customers are all high school male athletes - they wear the printed shirts to practices, etc. Screens show no sign of wear or tear and guys are really pleased. 

Great work 613 - you will continue to get my business!


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

Thank you so much for the praise! Love hearing feedback!

We will do our best to keep that business too!


----------



## Muckdog

Started out using 613 Originals. Colors and print looked great. Print was a little stiff for my liking, but I have to use the Varsity formula because I do a lot of poly product.

613 Originals had a delivery problem that cost me some money and they didn't do much to help, so I thought I would give FM Expressions a try. I didn't trust them so I had 613 and FM print the same exact same art. 613 print was perfect. Color was good and detail was great. Print was still very stiff. FM Expressions print is softer, but color was way way off. They did agree to print it again and color was much better. I just like the feel of their transfer better, but.....

FM Expressions' customer service is horrible. Since I started using them, one misprinted job and a job that was and is still late and I can't find anyone with authority to get it delivered.

So there is good and bad with each of them. I may be going back to 613 just because I need to get products on time and look good. Struggling with the decision.


----------



## Msborg

613 Stopped accepting new customers I wish I registered last year when I was just looking into screen print transfers. Now I’m stuck with FM and have orders pending for over a week now. Customers are getting angry it’s a whole mess.


----------



## TnT510

Msborg said:


> 613 Stopped accepting new customers I wish I registered last year when I was just looking into screen print transfers. Now I’m stuck with FM and have orders pending for over a week now. Customers are getting angry it’s a whole mess.


Same here, I've been trying to throw my business to 613 but they still aren't taking new customers


----------



## Malaka1689

TnT510 said:


> Same here, I've been trying to throw my business to 613 but they still aren't taking new customers


Dont worry its a company you want to avoid! Transfer quality is subpar and wont even last 1 wash. Been printing for over 7 years never had a problem until dealing with 613 originals. They arnt taking new customers cause they have huge quality problems.


----------



## johnchesley

613 has done several jobs for me. I have always been happy.


----------



## makethatnw

Yeah well they're completely worthless if you cant use them.


----------



## into the T

makethatnw said:


> Yeah well they're completely worthless if you cant use them.


no, they are not worthless just because they have reached their production limit

i'm sure you would love to be in that position where you have to unfortunately say,
sorry, we are unable to fulfill that t-shirt order as we are running at full capacity

ask to be put on the list for when a spot opens


----------



## 613OriginalsRick

Fortunately, we have been able to resume opening new accounts! We have spent the better part of the pandemic installing new equipment and optimizing as much as we could in order to keep everyone as happy as we could. Come give us a shot if you have been waiting!


----------



## johnchesley

I recently got 1998 transfers from them with some pretty detailed logos. They are all 3 colors and so far I have applied about half of them. The Pantone colors are spot on and all have applied flawlessly! I have used them before and have always been satisfied, but this is amazing.


----------

